# Knutsford Great Race



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2010)

Anyone going to the race at Knutsford tomorrow? Looks like a good family day out.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2010)

Was an excellent day, my six year old thought it was great. The main race I saw was a real test of endurance and courage. Teams from all over the world. Friend sent me the following link from an earlier race in the day. There was another crash I saw in the main race, everyone seemed ok with a few nasty grazes the same could not be said for one of the penny farthings where the wheel looked totalled. Hope to go back in 2020.


----------

